
Ruby in 2010: A Retrospective of a Great Year for Ruby - duck
http://www.rubyinside.com/ruby-in-2010-a-retrospective-4059.html
======
ludicast
Ruby really has had a great year. All us fanboys can now say "I told you so".

Ruby 1.9.2 and Rails 3.0 were great milestones.

Also the community has flourished. We lost _why ( _sniff_ ) and Zed (don't let
the door hit you...) but some great folk really came out of the woodwork to
make Rails 3.0 awesome:

Aaron Patterson

Jose Valim

some Carlhuda guy

And a hundred others. I used to enjoy watching the Rails/Merb catfights, but
this strong community is so much better to have.

~~~
clyfe
"some Carlhuda guy"

:)) funnieast thing ever! "Carlhuda" actually its a name under witch Carl
Lerche and Yehuda Katz commit their work when they do pair programming.

------
carbon8
Another thing that I associate with this year is the spreading awareness of
ORM and framework agnosticism. With the popularity of Sinatra and MongoDB,
along with other Rack frameworks and non-AR DB libraries, there seems to be a
big shift toward web-related libraries that are Rack-centric rather than
Rails-centric.

Regarding Padrino: when it was released earlier this year I initially didn't
think much of it, but after playing with it recently I believe it definitely
has the potential to be another great Ruby web framework. It's already very
usable and extremely pleasant to work with.

~~~
krainboltgreene
Almost all the people I know (Including myself) who use Sinatra were more
willing to use Padrino than Rails.

